# cleaning instructions



## Dulcinea

Hi there,
is there someone who can translate a few sentences from English (or italian) into Roumanian?
Thanks!


----------



## marco_bcn

Yes Dulcinea. From English, please!

Marco


----------



## Whodunit

Dulcinea said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> is there someone who can translate a few sentences from English (or italian) into Roumanian?
> Thanks!



You should provide them here. Everyone is interested in your sentences.


----------



## Dulcinea

Hi Marco!
Sorry for not posting the sentences earlier but I've been away.
Here they are. I tried to be impersonal and polite but if you can think of better ways to say these things, go ahead!
I hope they're not too many..   Thanks!!!
 
_______________________________________________________________
 
1-Floor cleaning:

Kitchen and bathroom floor have priority and have to be well cleaned everytime (Tuesdays + Fridays). Use disinfectant for kitchen and bathroom floor and parquet soap for wooden floor.

Balcony floor is not important and cleaning water must be changed after cleaning each room.

Parquet has to be washed every other week and after it has dried up, floor wax must be used. 

 

2-Vacuum cleaner:

Use Tuesdays + Fridays 

 

3-Ironing:

Make sure to remove creases especially from T-shirts

Use hair remover roll to remove cat’s hair esp. from black cloth

 

 

When you have time:

Use feather duster on bookshelves

Use vacuum on sofa to take away cat’s hair

 

Don’t care about making the bed and folding clothes: ironing and floor cleaning are more important.


----------



## marco_bcn

Dulcinea,

This is the translation, more or less. I have adapted it a bit to suit her understanding and avoid mechanical translation. If you have further communication problems, I will do my best to help you. 

1. Spalarea/curatarea podelei
 
Podelele din baie si bucatarie au prioritate si trebuie sa fie bine spalate de fiecare data (martea si vinerea). Foloseste dezinfectant pentru podeaua din bucatarie si baie si detergent pentru parchet pentru podeaua din lemn.

Podeaua din balcon nu este importanta, iar apa folosita trebuie schimbata dupa spalarea fiecarei camere.
 
Parchetul trebuie curatat in fiecare saptamana si, dupa ce s-a uscat, trebuie folosita ceara pentru podea.


 2. Aspiratorul:

Se foloseste martea si vinerea.


 3. Calcatul

Ai grija sa indepartezi cutele in special de pe tricouri. Sa nu fie sifonate.

Foloseste rola pentru indepartarea parului de pisica, in special de pe materialele de culoare neagra.




Cand ai timp:

Foloseste pamatuful pentru indepartarea prafului de pe rafturile de carti.

Foloseste aspiratorul pe canapea pentru indepartarea parului de pisica.

Nu pierde timpul facand patul si chitind hainele: calcatul si spalarea podelelor sunt mai importante.
 
 
Take care.
 
Marco


----------



## Dulcinea

Dear Marco, thank you very much. It is interesting how many words actually look like Italian for ex: Nu pierde timpul  >> non perdere tempo

Thanks again.
Cheers!


----------



## marco_bcn

You're welcome. Feel free to contact me whenever you believe I can help.


Marco


----------



## elroy

Aren't there supposed to be a whole lot of accents and diacritical marks in Romanian??


----------



## marco_bcn

Yes Elroy, there should be, but diacritical signs in Romanian don't usually affect the meaning, but rather the pronunciation. So, any Romanian can understand a text without "accents".


Cheers,

Marco


----------



## Zareza

Chiar dacă podelele strălucesc bec încă din 2005, iar pisica nu știm dacă mai trăiește, nu a fost chip să mă împac cu ideea că
*folding clothes = chitirea hainelor*.

Nu l-am întâlnit niciodată cu acest sens.

Am dat o fugă la dex într-o suflare:

*MDA2 (2010):

2. a chiti *= a nimeri, a ținti, a ochi; a remarca o persoană sau un lucru
*1. a chiti* =  *1-2* _vtr_ (Înv) A (se) împodobi cu chite de flori. *3-4* _vtr_ A (se) dichisi. *5* _vt_ (Pop) A-și aranja hainele, podoabele sau lucrurile dintr-o casă. *6* _vt_ (Reg; în expresia) *A ~ pe cineva* A-i face cuiva un rău. *7* _vt_ (Reg) A clădi. *8* _vt_ (Reg) A repara. *9* _vt_ (Fig; reg) A plănui. *10* _vt_ (Reg) A potrivi (lucrurile) în așa fel încât... *11* _vt_ (Mol) A chibzui. *12* _vt_ (Pop) A crede. *13* _vt_ (Pop) A propune. *14* _vi_ (Înv) A-și aduce aminte. *15* _vi_ (Înv) A medita. *16* _vt_ (Înv) A observa. *17* _vr_ (Buc) A se îngriji.

*DLRLC (1955-1957):

chiti*_,_ vtr. (Reg) *1.*  A crede, a socoti, a judeca.  *2.* A pune la cale, a plănui.  *3.* A potrivi, a aranja.  ♦ *A împături (un obiect de pînză). *_*Chitește cămășile*._

Este foarte interesant că verbul *a chiti *este folosit pe întregul teritoriu românesc, cu sensuri diferite (vezi exemplele din autori români în dex). Adică este un regionalism cu personalitate.

So an up-to-date version 2019 *folding clothes = împăturirea hainelor  *


----------

